# Is this fine to start with?



## olimurugavel (Jan 9, 2011)

Finally after a year of struggle I got a call from a Dubai based design company. I am in the process of getting my certificates attested for visa. 

For the position of Graphic Designer the offer is 6,000 AED per month (for 3 months probation period inclusive of accommodation and transportation). The employer sent an email saying that "this is your pay for the probation period. After 3 months according to your performance the increment will be done".... How much increment can i expect as a Graphic Designer after the probation period.

i dont understand the exact meaning of this "inclusive of accommodation & transportation"... are they providing accommodation and transportation or is it just included in the salary as an allowance? 

Please let me know if anything important which I should consider before stepping further!


----------



## holaconquistadora (Oct 31, 2012)

olimurugavel said:


> Finally after a year of struggle I got a call from a Dubai based design company. I am in the process of getting my certificates attested for visa.
> 
> For the position of Graphic Designer the offer is 6,000 AED per month (for 3 months probation period inclusive of accommodation and transportation). The employer sent an email saying that "this is your pay for the probation period. After 3 months according to your performance the increment will be done".... How much increment can i expect as a Graphic Designer after the probation period.
> 
> ...


"inclusive of accommodation & transportation" means you have to pay for these yourself. 6,000 AED is all you're getting from the company. You have to ask how much the increment will be and how often. You will be able to live on 6,000 AED but it would be quite impossible to have a car and find a place of your own. If your current lifestyle is better than this, the move might not be worth it. It all depends on your priorities at the moment. Good luck!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Personally I believe they will not increment you salary, they are just saying that to make the offer seem better. Unless it is in writing it won't happen.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

And they have the option of incrementing your salary downwards.....

-md000/Mike


----------



## Unikwa (Nov 28, 2012)

Run, run for the hills...

Only new to the forum but from what I am reading that is a rip off...sorry


----------



## Grt1 (Nov 7, 2012)

the offer is not great but if you need to gain Dubai experience and build you profile you can consider it... one can grow slow and steady... especially if you are still young and single... i have known people to have started with even less and grown up well...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

We pay our receptionist more than that.

The accommodation and transportation is a scam so they can put your basic salary as 3000 Dhs on your contract which means that's what your end of service entitlement, holiday pay, etc, is calculated on.


----------



## enginesuck (Oct 7, 2012)

Sounds to me they will accommodate you and pay for travel and the 6000 dhs will be your living wage , which is fairly low for what id expect a graphic designer to earn, i wouldnt quit a job to move to that wage but if you have nothing else then give it a punt once you are here you could always move sideways. Try and get in writing an approx future salary and confirmation that repatriation flights are included on termination of contract. What is you nationality ?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

enginesuck said:


> Sounds to me they will accommodate you and pay for travel


This isn't correct - inclusive of accommodation and travel means that you would pay for everything yourself.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do not make the mistake to transfer dirhams to your home countries money. 

If you live a decent life in india, please do not bother to take this salary.You will end up not living so different then you do in india, but will be stuck here without family and maybe even worse off having to live with 4 other guys in a studio apartment.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

i started off with that same salary and did fine for myself. 

i stayed in a sharing accomodation paying 1k a month, went out occasionally and didnt drive.

ask them if they will be giving u accomodation (if yes, ask them to pay u instead because company accomodations are usually crap) 

ask them if they r giving u transport; usually a ac bus that transports all employees

whr is ur office? 6k is the lower end of the spectrum but unfortunately a starting off point for many indian passports. 

if u have a lot of experience & good education; u shud ask for atleast 10k. Best of luck & lemme know if you need any help.


----------

